# Just so we are clear...



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hello all, with Cruz out, so dies the last best shot at saving the United States. Cruz would not have ever one, but he may have shaken enough of us out of complacency to fight. To revolt. Trump will not win, we all know it, he sucks anyway, but he may be less bad than Hillary.
Hillary is going to win, and we let this happen, we let this happen one day at a time, and now it's coming back to f' us. Hillary Clinton will usher in a new America, unlike anything ever even dreamed of by us or George Orwell, and far beyond the USSR, or Germany but her America will have no neat racial/ethnic lines upon which we will be targeted, and we can take no solace in the fact that, despite our not condoning the cleanses, at least it's not us. Because it will be, or our children for three generations.hillary is going to bring eight plus years of fasicism like no other. Gone is our entire way of life, and our ability to pick one wy of life over the other anyway.
Go out and have fun now folks, listen to your favorite music and sing along, yell in the streets in opposition of the way it's going. Post your thumbs off online, write up pamphlets saying the system is screwed, buy guns and shoot, go to church and pray, or stand on your head and pee in accordance with whatever religion you follow.
Because come November, there is no bill of rights. No freedom of speech, no freedom of religion, no right to keep and bear arms. No checks and balances. We are f..ed. Just so we are clear...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've posted this before, "Just men do not adhere to unjust Laws". Will the left ever get it!! I suppose they think we are all sheep. Bad assumption.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Haha... Hillary wanted anybody but Trump, trust me.

You "the sky is falling" nuts always crack me up.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

"Trump could not win the primary" This we were told.
"Trump can't be hillary" This we are told and there are polls that now say different.

It reminds me of 1980 all over again. Reagan was over 20 points behind Carter in the spring of 1980. We see how that turned out. The only reason Trump loses is because people seeking perfection don't vote for him because he is imperfect.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> The only reason Trump loses is because people seeking perfection don't vote for him because he is imperfect.


Even then, with Dem voter turnout so low, he could glide in to the white house with or without the "sit at homers".


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Hello all, with Cruz out, so dies the last best shot at saving the United States. Cruz would not have ever one, but he may have shaken enough of us out of complacency to fight. To revolt. Trump will not win, we all know it, he sucks anyway, but he may be less bad than Hillary.
> Hillary is going to win, and we let this happen, we let this happen one day at a time, and now it's coming back to f' us. Hillary Clinton will usher in a new America, unlike anything ever even dreamed of by us or George Orwell, and far beyond the USSR, or Germany but her America will have no neat racial/ethnic lines upon which we will be targeted, and we can take no solace in the fact that, despite our not condoning the cleanses, at least it's not us. Because it will be, or our children for three generations.hillary is going to bring eight plus years of fasicism like no other. Gone is our entire way of life, and our ability to pick one wy of life over the other anyway.
> Go out and have fun now folks, listen to your favorite music and sing along, yell in the streets in opposition of the way it's going. Post your thumbs off online, write up pamphlets saying the system is screwed, buy guns and shoot, go to church and pray, or stand on your head and pee in accordance with whatever religion you follow.
> Because come November, there is no bill of rights. No freedom of speech, no freedom of religion, no right to keep and bear arms. No checks and balances. We are f..ed. Just so we are clear...


Yeah, . . . just so we are clear, . . . the above is the dumbest thing I've heard all day............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Blah blah blah. Trump's a meanie and he'll never win, blah blah blah. President Trump will do just fine.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Why do we dwell so much on the President when the tards in congress are the problem.?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Why do we dwell so much on the President when the tards in congress are the problem.?


And the problem just got bigger.
One of the conservatives, a friend of veterans and the military is retiring at the end of this term. My representative in Congress, Ander Crenshaw.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'll vote for trump, but I won't like it. I put my animals down when it's time too.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

The point of my original post, btw, was not simply to party, but to enjoy freedom before it goes away, and statistically it will.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Yeah, . . . just so we are clear, . . . the above is the dumbest thing I've heard all day............
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I agree with you 100% : dwight55 ,, just so we are clear ,, Jim - Henscheli ,, I would say your as bright as a box of river rock .


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

And I'll go for three posts in a row, kauboy;"you 'the sky is falling' guys crack me up", and stowlin;"this reminds me of 1980", you both assume I am around your age, and have seen all this political shitt before. I am not. I have not. This is all terrible and new. I'm not at all offended, nor would it matter if I was, but, it's important to realize that not all preppers or conservatives are 70 years old.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Real mature Dwight and target. Target did you tap that out with your toe?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well no offense was meant and no assumptions made. Perhaps learning from some who have seen it before would help. Lots of generations have learned from older people. Are you suggesting yours does not need too?



jim-henscheli said:


> And I'll go for three posts in a row, kauboy;"you 'the sky is falling' guys crack me up", and stowlin;"this reminds me of 1980", you both assume I am around your age, and have seen all this political shitt before. I am not. I have not. This is all terrible and new. I'm not at all offended, nor would it matter if I was, but, it's important to realize that not all preppers or conservatives are 70 years old.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

sto[LEFT said:


> [/LEFT]wlin;409004]Well no offense was meant and no assumptions made. Perhaps learning from some who have seen it before would help. Lots of generations have learned from older people. Are you suggesting yours does not need too?


 Certainly not, I'm just saying I have not learned personally.

If one had never played chicken before, how would they know that someone would have to swerve? I see the car coming at me, and I'm too stubborn to swerve first, so I assume we will collide.

I have definitely thought the sky is falling before, how could I not? I grew up under Obama, and only remember a bit of bush. everything I know about politics is from books. It's mostly therotical. And therefore idealistic.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> And I'll go for three posts in a row, kauboy;"you 'the sky is falling' guys crack me up", and stowlin;"this reminds me of 1980", you both assume I am around your age, and have seen all this political shitt before. I am not. I have not. This is all terrible and new. I'm not at all offended, nor would it matter if I was, but, it's important to realize that not all preppers or conservatives are 70 years old.


You think I'm 70? :rofl3:

Here's a bit of advice if you think you might not have the experience of others, or want folks to think you're 70...
STUDY HISTORY!
Learn the lessons of our forefathers. This country survived Woodrow Friggin' Wilson, and we've never seen anyone that bad since. It's all about perspective.

Relax, it's not as bad as it seems.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Maybe not 70, but older than me was the point, lol. Yes I'm working on it. Thanks kauboy.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah but Wilson didn't have 18T and growing in debt with promises cost many trillion more. It was a whole different time and place back then.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have come to the realization that what matters is the what the laws, beliefs and rules are within the borders of my property. As long as I am here, there will be peace on my property. Abortion will always be murder, the Holy Bible is the most important book, the United States Constitution is the most important document, drugs are illegal, bathrooms are gender specific, violent protests against me will be shut down and if you think I'm kidding, battle rifles will always be a right.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

You know all this political drudgery goes to show me that like all the empires before, we shall also fall. The Greeks, the Romans, the British, they all we mighty in their time as we are now. Sadly all of them fell to the wayside when either the people had had enough and revolted or through complacency rolled over and were conquered. There will come a day when some of us have to fight the powers that be or the conquering force and others roll over, throw their hands up and surrender. Its a fact that most empires typically last about 250 years give or take. 2001 was 225 years of our empire. That's when we were attacked and when our rights started being taken away more blatantly. 2026 will be the 250th anniversary or our country. And I see it feasible that major parts of the empire could be so completely eroded by then that it will be hard to recognise. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Question: If the sky was to fall, if the collapse was about to happen, would you want it to be under Hillary or Trump because those be your two options. You can vote for one. If you vote for any other you suppose the weaker of the two. Now that isn't the law. We are free to decide how we want. The law and the reality don't coincide.


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I have come to the realization that what matters is the what the laws, beliefs and rules are within the borders of my property. As long as I am here, there will be peace on my property. Abortion will always be murder, the Holy Bible is the most important book, the United States Constitution is the most important document, drugs are illegal, bathrooms are gender specific, violent protests against me will be shut down and if you think I'm kidding, battle rifles will always be a right.


Everything but the gender specific bathrooms cause I am not rich enough to have that, and I'm not letting no tranny in the bathroom with my wife let alone my children, Ok time to clear this up. Jade Helm, You guys remember that, The president but those soldiers in place just in case that asteroid actually hit the earth. Everybody in texas right now would be thanking the president(those of you living away from the gulf) right now,He did allow us to fund ISIS but if I went into detail of what anti american groups have received funds from the C.I.A. in the years before him, he has reduced the threat of nuclear annihilation and allowed us to do more research in science, He allowed private space companies( If you guys don't understand why that is good then you really need to take a galactic look on our spec of rock and water) Right now to any species looking on this world we are a bunch of savages that barely got to our own moon that like to kill each other with the newest thing we invented. Saying your young is no room for ignorance. Hilary Clinton will not be the death of this country , nor Donald Trump. By this time in there presidency we will hate them and be ready for a new one. If you feel like you need to head for the hills every time they do something you don't agree with then you will be far away by the time shit happens. Do more research and never believe what you hear until you can back it up, I mean People are probably hold in there bunkers right now waiting for the alien to come from Niribou or whatever .still makes me laugh


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

Robb_b said:


> You know all this political drudgery goes to show me that like all the empires before, we shall also fall. The Greeks, the Romans, the British, they all we mighty in their time as we are now. Sadly all of them fell to the wayside when either the people had had enough and revolted or through complacency rolled over and were conquered. There will come a day when some of us have to fight the powers that be or the conquering force and others roll over, throw their hands up and surrender. Its a fact that most empires typically last about 250 years give or take. 2001 was 225 years of our empire. That's when we were attacked and when our rights started being taken away more blatantly. 2026 will be the 250th anniversary or our country. And I see it feasible that major parts of the empire could be so completely eroded by then that it will be hard to recognise.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Spacex will be going to mars in 2026 so actually the fall of this empire would line up. and with that we would need a government that would be able to rewrite the rules for space and by rules I more mean standard regulated by the government


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

One statistic that I find extremely in our favor. Hildabeast has over 3million fewer votes this time versus 2008 in the Democratic primary's.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> Real mature Dwight and target. Target did you tap that out with your toe?


LMAO @ YOU :rofl3: no I did it with my middle finger just for you .


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Hillary going up against Trump- I have this picture of her being thrown head first into a wood chipper. It will be horrible, it will be ugly, and when it's over she won't be good for much else than mulch. NY is a tough place.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> Hello all, with Cruz out, so dies the last best shot at saving the United States. Cruz would not have ever one, but he may have shaken enough of us out of complacency to fight. To revolt. Trump will not win, we all know it, he sucks anyway, but he may be less bad than Hillary.
> Hillary is going to win, and we let this happen, we let this happen one day at a time, and now it's coming back to f' us. Hillary Clinton will usher in a new America, unlike anything ever even dreamed of by us or George Orwell, and far beyond the USSR, or Germany but her America will have no neat racial/ethnic lines upon which we will be targeted, and we can take no solace in the fact that, despite our not condoning the cleanses, at least it's not us. Because it will be, or our children for three generations.hillary is going to bring eight plus years of fasicism like no other. Gone is our entire way of life, and our ability to pick one wy of life over the other anyway.
> Go out and have fun now folks, listen to your favorite music and sing along, yell in the streets in opposition of the way it's going. Post your thumbs off online, write up pamphlets saying the system is screwed, buy guns and shoot, go to church and pray, or stand on your head and pee in accordance with whatever religion you follow.
> Because come November, there is no bill of rights. No freedom of speech, no freedom of religion, no right to keep and bear arms. No checks and balances. We are f..ed. Just so we are clear...


I know its bad, trust me.

But if you have $600 lying around go out today an buy an AR-15, once she gets elected you have a great chance to triple your money.

Or you can get about 40 normal capacity magazines (30 rounders) and probably make 6x your investment.

Or you can be buying .223 ammo (5.56) and easily triple your investment.

Think outside the box and profit from our nations stupidity!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

With Trump we are screwed.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> With Trump we are screwed.


Well then, just take your happy a$$ down to the voting booth and vote for Hildabeast. Rest assured though your guns will be taken.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Right. Even left wing godless commie liberals like Trump. Its sorta odd.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Right. Even left wing godless commie liberals like Trump. Its sorta odd.


Ever heard the expression "I know a ******* when I see one, cause I are one."? Liberal have that same discerning nature towards their own as well...so it makes sense they would like him.... hope he can get their vote from her.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds highly astute to me Sir.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds highly astute to me Sir.


Bigwheel....did you just call someone a high toot?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Tell yu what Jimmy, instead of whining about Rafeal not being selected, how's about you get your thumb out of your keister and doing everything you can to get the Trumpmaster eected.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Tell yu what Jimmy, instead of whining about Rafeal not being selected, how's about you get your thumb out of your keister and doing everything you can to get the Trumpmaster eected.


Why? So we can have a progressive elected with an "R" behind his name instead of a "D"?

How about you and the rest of the blow job hack Trumpbots give us a REAL reason to support your idol?

What is he going to do to restore Federalism?

What is he going to do to restore the Constitution? (This one ought to be real good since I am pretty sure he has never even read the Constitution.)

What freedoms is he going to restore?

I have a better idea. How about your "Trumpmaster" get HIS thumb out of his keister and start doing everything he can to convince me that he is not some kind of blow job hack that is going to be worse than hillary. Because so far, hillary is a safer bet than your "Trumpmaster" dipshit. (And I HATE hillary worse than the devil hates holy water).


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Spoken like a true died in he wool liberal - your last Hillary is a safer bet pretty much confirms that.

First if you don't vote for Mr Trump and you vote your heart and soul, you are going to get a double down on MR BHO or perhaps it's BHO on steroids with a cackle for a laugh track.

Second, a lot of folks like you on this and other sites want the changes of the last 50 years turned around over night. You must know that that isn't going to happen without a major amount of push back from those that have been given stuff or power. I'll be blunt it would be a violent revolt with countless lives lost on all sides.

Third, I'm more concerned about getting the 20 plus illegals out of this country and ensuring no more come in - even if it means banning for a time all visits by any one of the Muslim faith. That's not going to happen with the Blond Bomb.

Fourth, I guess that getting the republican party to rally around the front runner is something you are not in favor of. If you can't have your way you're going to crap in the Chocolate pudding so no one can have any.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Actually, it is the other way around. The Castle/Bradley ticket of the Constitution Party is a chocolate bar that everyone will pass in order to get a sack of shit.

I hope I am wrong, but I think Trump will be nothing more than what he has always been - a liberal. I think his people read the anger of the people and told him what he should think to win.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Trump needs to work hard ( very hard with me ) to convince people that still have doubts, and there are many, that he is the real deal rather then just sit up there and insult the Beast. We know what she is. What we........I..... want to know is what his plan is to back up his promises, and please don't tell me he is going to get the Mexicans to pay for the wall! I have heard a lot of blustering, a lot of insults, and more about his penis size then I cared to. What I want to hear is substance, I want to get the feeling that he has actually sat down and thought about the issues rather then what his advisers told him to say. Has he read the constitution as suggested? Doubt it. For now I am going to sit back, listen, read, and watch to see how this plays out. You can be sure of two things, I won't sit home on election day with my marbles and it will not be the beast I vote for.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Spoken like a true died in he wool liberal - your last Hillary is a safer bet pretty much confirms that.
> 
> First if you don't vote for Mr Trump and you vote your heart and soul, you are going to get a double down on MR BHO or perhaps it's BHO on steroids with a cackle for a laugh track.
> 
> ...


It is not MY job to "get behind" the Republican nominee. It is the Republican nominee's job to EARN my vote! So far, Trump has not done that.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

BuckB said:


> It is not MY job to "get behind" the Republican nominee. It is the Republican nominee's job to EARN my vote! So far, Trump has not done that.


I am not a big Trump fan, but will vote for him now thatbthe better choice is gone. Your job, if you allow Hilliary to get elected, is going to be finding ways to hide all the stuff she is immediately going to find ways to take from you.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

I've decided to vote for Satan this election season. I figure why pick the lesser evil. And I think I'll send my kids to the Adolf Hitler School for Friendship and Tolerance.

But seriously. Were really screwed either way. Pick your flavor koolaid, drink up, grab some popcorn sit back and watch the circus. It may not be pretty but it's gonna be a hell of a show.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Negative Nancys abound around here.

Trump will do two things I know Hillary won't.
1. He will address the ILLEGAL immigrant *problem* in this country. How is still in the air, but he will not simply coddle them and grant amnesty to criminals like Hillary absolutely WILL.
2. He will address the horrible trade imbalance the United States is under. Hillary has no mind for economics. It's beyond her comprehension. However, a billionaire businessman does, and will strive to make this country more appealing to business as a result.

If he takes care of these two things, and nothing else, it will be a DRASTIC improvement over the shit storm Clinton will create.

Plus, keeping a SCOTUS nomination out of that vial beast's hands will keep this country afloat that much longer.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Negative Nancys abound around here.
> 
> Trump will do two things I know Hillary won't.
> 1. He will address the ILLEGAL immigrant *problem* in this country. How is still in the air, but he will not simply coddle them and grant amnesty to criminals like Hillary absolutely WILL.
> ...


I wish I could like this multiple times.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> 2. He will address the horrible trade imbalance the United States is under. Hillary has no mind for economics. It's beyond her comprehension. However, a billionaire businessman does, and will strive to make this country more appealing to business as a result.


Please explain it to me again... When the economy is stagnant because of too much government regulation, how does adding more government regulation in the way of tariffs improve the situation? If that were the case, we should have a huge trade surplus already since we have over 11,000 tariffs in place currently.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

BuckB said:


> Please explain it to me again... When the economy is stagnant because of too much government regulation, how does adding more government regulation in the way of tariffs improve the situation? If that were the case, we should have a huge trade surplus already since we have over 11,000 tariffs in place currently.


I'm guessing that you really didn't carefully read Kauboy's post. He never said anything about raising tariffs. He said that trump would address the horrible trade imbalance. Raising tariff's may be part of that solution, it may not be, but we definitely need to fix the problem of the trade imbalance.

Perhaps instead of spouting what you think Mr. Trump's position is it would behoove you to actually read it and see what it says in specifics.

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/us-china-trade-reform

But I guess that's too much to ask from one with a closed mind


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I tend do disagree, I do believe Trump will win and by a significant margin. My opinion, and it is worth what you paid for it. I have felt that since he announced. Not saying he will be the savior, but I do think he will win. If Hil does get in, then I agree with the rest of your post, we are beyond the tipping point with our current resident in the Oval office. With her there, we will go into the abyss.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> I'm guessing that you really didn't carefully read Kauboy's post. He never said anything about raising tariffs. He said that trump would address the horrible trade imbalance. Raising tariff's may be part of that solution, it may not be, but we definitely need to fix the problem of the trade imbalance.
> 
> Perhaps instead of spouting what you think Mr. Trump's position is it would behoove you to actually read it and see what it says in specifics.
> 
> ...


I guess you must have missed all of the debates when he was talking about a 40% tariff on Ford for opening a plant in Mexico. He was calling on the same thing for Nabisco. How does restricting trade and more government regulation help the economy? Also, running a trade imbalance is not necessarily a bad thing.

I am done trying to convince you to look at this logically because you obviously do not have a grasp of the whole capitalism thing. If you are happy with a progressive, as long as it is your progressive, so be it. But I will leave you with one thought...

You may think your Trump is something new that has never been done before in American politics. It is not. We tried this exact same recipe in 1928 with a very successful outsider progressive businessman who had never held political office. His name was Herbert Hoover. He was a BIG progressive that wanted to centrally control the economy (just like DJT). When the stock market crashed in 1929, he rammed through a whole bunch of tariffs called the Smoot-Hawley Act (just like Trump wants to do). That started a trade war through most of the developed world and turned what would have been a very mild depression lasting a year or two into 13 year nightmare now called "The Great Depression".


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> I'm guessing that you really didn't carefully read Kauboy's post. He never said anything about raising tariffs. He said that trump would address the horrible trade imbalance. Raising tariff's may be part of that solution, it may not be, but we definitely need to fix the problem of the trade imbalance.
> 
> Perhaps instead of spouting what you think Mr. Trump's position is it would behoove you to actually read it and see what it says in specifics.
> 
> ...


Damn fella, you coming across pretty dang harsh to a died in the wool conservative like BuckB has demonstrated in his posts...if you ever read any of them.

Now yesterday I stated I wouldn't bash Trump anymore....now I'm kicking myself in the keister for saying it...but my words my bond....

But I will correct you when your wrong....Buck isn't guessing what Trump would do, he stated what Trump himself proposed would be a good way to fix the trade imbalance....

Earlier you mentioned that we shouldn't expect to fix the countries woes over the last 50 years all at once...and your right.....but pushing the Republican further left isn't anywhere near the direction I was headed so I may just keep on walking right on down the road....on the far right shoulder.

Then you mentioned Trump tackling all these hot button issues. If he enforces the laws on the books that would be a good start....but in my constitutional courses...Presidents can't make new laws...Congress does...so if he starts spouting decrees and fiats...he's no bettern Obama.

More to the point...I really like how all of a sudden its us who will decide the election....Ya'll jumped on his lil red, make america great band wagon early, and every conservative candidate fell by the wayside...now we are supposed to vote or else you'll blame us.

I won't vote against him, is about the only promise I'll make. Until I see who picks for VP and what he says and does from now till election will decide if I CHOOSE to vote. And I damned ain't gonna go vote just cause you will huff and puff and threaten that my house will fall down.

This lil pig built his house out of bricks...and all my goodies are safely stashed and protected from the big bad wolf. So I ain't a feared of no folks coming to take from me...but I will say that THEY will become very afraid at some point in the taking attempt.


----------

